# Goliath Bird Eating Spider Has Moulted



## colicabcadam (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all, I have not been on here for a long time, don't really get much time to be honest!

But i thought you would all apreciated my T's old skin! It's the 2nd time it's moulted in my ownership, i'm glad i set up everything correctly!







Not sure if it's a male or a female, not too bothered really lol!


----------



## tamjam69 (Feb 23, 2008)

that looks like one big t


----------



## thedude (Feb 23, 2008)

how big is that?? 7 inches or so?


----------

